# 19th century trains/Locomotives (plastic model kits?)



## BroncoJohn (May 31, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum but not new to modeling (WWI and WWII planes mostly and some WWII tanks). and various miniature war games.

I am looking for a ~1/48 (I think that is about O gauge/scale, is it not) plastic model train from the 19th century. 

Something stereotypical wild west. 

Anyone know of any websites that sell them?

I would probably settle for a low end electric train of the same period if stripping the paint is not an issue. 

Thanks

John.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You are right. O scale is probably what you are looking for. Are you looking to run the train or just model it? Freight train or passenger?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You would have better luck with a 1/87 model.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Or maybe something like this,

Not going to be cheap.
I think this is O 1/48?? Though it could be HO 1/87.
You will have to ask them.









That came from here,

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/4800999


Lionel did make others locomotives like this..


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Unassembled plastic models of locomotives are not that common. This is the closest I could find in the timeframe you're looking for. Not exactly the stereotypical design you ask about.

www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mmi/mmi11103.htm

http://www.internethobbies.com/min-11103.html

If you're willing to do a different scale, there's a 1/25 scale kit of "The General" that was made by MPC or Ertl. You can find them on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=mpc+the+general+locomotive


----------



## BroncoJohn (May 31, 2013)

big ed said:


> Or maybe something like this,
> 
> Not going to be cheap.
> I think this is O 1/48?? Though it could be HO 1/87.
> You will have to ask them.


Those look nice, however I am a bit concerned messing around with that, it seems like it might be a bit of an antique or rather rare? Not sure. Would hate to cut up pieces of a model train that is rare or sought after from childhood. 



eljefe said:


> Unassembled plastic models of locomotives are not that common. This is the closest I could find in the timeframe you're looking for. Not exactly the stereotypical design you ask about.
> 
> www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mmi/mmi11103.htm
> 
> ...


Those look great, leaves enough room for some conversion work I need to do.

really wish I could do 1/25 for my project, however, the miniatures are 32mm, or about half the size of 1/25


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why would you "cut it up"? 

Heck after you buy it it is yours, I don't think any train police will come and get you.


----------



## BroncoJohn (May 31, 2013)

big ed said:


> Why would you "cut it up"?
> 
> Heck after you buy it it is yours, I don't think any train police will come and get you.


To fit with a Gothic Steampunk theme.

that's why. 

only doing what I am told. :laugh:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gothic steampunk, old western train?! Am I missing somthing? Maybe a band called Clint Eastwood and the new Ramones!?!?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Since you need something around 1/48, the Lionel versions of the General are probably your best bet. Most of these are found under part number 1862. There are also more modern reproductions but I don't know all their numbers--here is one under 8005.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-1862-General-Wild-West-O27-Gauge-Steam-Locomotive-/130918604596

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LIONEL-1862-CIVIL-WAR-GENERAL-SET-/251282066613

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-8005-A-T-S-Fe-General-Steam-Engine-With-Matching-Tender-/190847589941

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-4-4-0-General-Steam-Locomotive-/330930284425


----------

